# ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 released



## Till (13. Feb. 2012)

ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.4.

Support for Dovecot 2 on Debian and Ubuntu Linux has been added. Dovecot 2 support on other Linux 
distributions is experimental.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.3 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.4 (Date: 10/25/2011)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

333 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.3 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 10/25/2011) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

Download ISPConfig Hosting Control Panel from SourceForge.net

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 11.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.2
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## nowayback (13. Feb. 2012)

Update lief fehlerfrei auf Debian Squeeze stable.

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit,

Grüße
nwb


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Feb. 2012)

Wie immer alles erstklassig. Vielen Dank 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Burge (14. Feb. 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## nowayback (18. Feb. 2012)

Möglicherweise läuft bei der Version doch irgendwas nicht ganz korrekt...

Wenn Systemupdates verfügbar sind, dann zeigt der Monitor trotzdem grün an und nicht wie bisher blau



```
ISPConfig 3.0.4.3
Status: ok (0 unbekannt, 0 Info, 0 Warnung, 0 kritisch, 0 Fehler)
```


```
Paketlisten werden gelesen...
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut...
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen...
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dev locales
```
das ist jetzt bereits zum 2. Mal so. Könntest du das mal prüfen?

*** Edit ***
Gerade im Bugtracker gesehen: http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=2054
Sollte dieses Problem sein.

System: Debian Squeeze Stable 

*** Edit Ende ***

Vielen Dank

Grüße
nwb


----------

